# Deer Fly Bites



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

What do you do?
For some reason I tend to attract deer flies and always get bit. I have never been one to have an allergic reaction but I get huge welts and then an hour or two later my joints ache. So far this week I have gotten a dozen bites and one has even left a good size bruise on my arm. I have taken Benadryl but that only helps with the swelling. Any tips?

Do you know if deer flies carry any diseases like Lyme's disease?

I would appreciate any help or advice you could give me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Plantain (the herb not the banana type fruit) works wonders for all sorts of insect bites. I have no specific knowledge with deer flies.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Heres a little info about deerflys and diseases they may carry.This deerfly patch WORKs.I joke and tell folks they work so well,they keep flying off with all my caps lol.Seriously, they catch a lot of flys that would otherwise, be biting you.Checkum out. http://www.flypatch.com/ You can also find them at most Sporting Goods Stores.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Whew! Those deerflies just kill me! They raise painful lumps that often leave bruises, same as you. One of the best remedies Iâve found is honeysuckle! Hereâs how I make a pain relieving lotion from honeysuckle and rubbing alcoholâ¦

I found that if I apply this lotion immediately after the bite, I would not get the usual painfully hot lumps or bruising. 

http://purecajunsunshine.blogspot.com/2007/07/relief-from-bug-bites-and-itchy-skin.html


--Sharon


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone! 

Jeff, Is the Plantain Herb something that you would take after the bite or before to prevent it?

Eddie, I've seen the deer fly patches and almost ordered some yesterday  I may just have to do that.

Sharon, Honeysuckle? Hmmm. I wish I had access to a bush. I was hoping to purchase one from the nursery this year but they ran out fast. Do you think if I found a source for dried blossoms that would work?

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Plaintain can be found growing just about everywhere. The leaf is used externally to relieve the pain and draw out toxins. I have used it for stings and it has worked like magic.

Here's a picture: http://www.shenyounet.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/plantain2.jpg


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Jeff


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Avon's Skin So Soft will act as a deterrent but you have to have yourself covered or the deer flies will find an opening. This includes caps and other clothing.


----------



## inthetrees (Jun 13, 2010)

If you can find a product made by tanglefoot, called tangle trap, or the insect trap spray, you can nearly eliminate the flies in the yard. Requires 'trolling' for them for a few minutes a day.

I just managed to get the tanglefoot brushable stuff locally the other day, last night after putting it on a blue plastic cup and walking around the yard twice i had caught 7, so far today i got 15 more. Took less than 10 mins both times.

i've hurt my finger so its hard to type, but i found the idea here:

http://ufinsect.ifas.ufl.edu/deerfly_trap.htm

will type more in a few days when finger feels better


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I don't mean to totally derail this thread, but I had to laugh at this statement on the deerfly patch link:



> The end result is 2" by 6" *flesh-coloured* patches which attach to the back of the cap or hat.


Reminds me of the old crayon issue, with the "flesh" colored label. Kinda funny, is all.

Carry on.


----------

